# Old Wood Airplane HELP!!!



## jkent (Jan 4, 2015)

Need some help with maker and year of this old Airplane pedal car.
I think this is from around 1920's to the 1930's 
but would like to narrow it down further.
And I think it is either a Lewis Myer's & Co. or an American National. But again not sure.
Here are a few pictures.


----------



## jkent (Jan 4, 2015)

If someone could help me out with some information and possibly a picture of what it should look like.
I would be very grateful.
Thanks, Jkent


----------



## SchwinnChester (Jan 4, 2015)

Very cool...


----------



## SchwinnChester (Jan 4, 2015)

This is about the closest I could find.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks like the one I have hanging from my ceiling in my shop.
  Mine is complete. I've never seen another and I bought mine in AA/Saline show
back in 94-95 or so. The fellow I bought it from said it had 'Spirit of St. Louis' on it when he got it.
  It was rotted Badly when found so only a few parts are original.


----------

